# Branson - Lodges at Fox Hollow



## schatterjee (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm wondering about this facility.  I don't see it on the list of resorts and I can't find it on trip advisor.  Does anyone have any information?

If so, I appreciate hearing about. 
Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## T/S Guy (Jan 1, 2009)

There is no Lodges at Fox Hollow.


----------



## schatterjee (Jan 1, 2009)

Interval Intl. definitely lists a resort called The Lodges at Fox Hollow Lake ID LFH.  I'm not sure exactly what they are - perhaps part of Stonebridge??  We've ended up booking Big Cedar but I am curious about Fox Hollow for a possible summer trip.

Just wondered if anyone had any info.  Maybe I can find out when I'm there next week!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 1, 2009)

schatterjee said:


> Interval Intl. definitely lists a resort called The Lodges at Fox Hollow Lake ID LFH.  I'm not sure exactly what they are - perhaps part of Stonebridge??  We've ended up booking Big Cedar but I am curious about Fox Hollow for a possible summer trip.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any info.  Maybe I can find out when I'm there next week!



Branson had a couple of failed or failing timeshare projects. This may be one that got into trouble for taking people's money but never building anything.

FWIW, I.I. listed a timeshare resort called The Bond in Las Vegas for at least a couple of years. Even though it was listed, it didn't exist. It was a planned resort that never got off the ground. Apparently, just because it's listed in I.I. doesn't actually mean it's a resort that's open and taking reservations.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jan 1, 2009)

We looked into those when we were looking for something for summer.  I think they are fractionals that Stonebridge owns.  Try this website. http://www.stonebridgefractions.com.   There was a post on it that I started last fall and I think someone had been by them.  If I remember correctly, they are brand new and don't or didn't have all the ammenities in yet.  They were gone in II by the time we decided to book them.  Debby


----------



## libraria99 (Jan 2, 2009)

When you are in Branson, check with Stonebridge which is a huge planned community North of Silver Dollar City 

http://www.stonebridgenorth.com/p_lodges_fox_hollow_lake.php


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 3, 2009)

libraria99 said:


> When you are in Branson, check with Stonebridge which is a huge planned community North of Silver Dollar City
> 
> http://www.stonebridgenorth.com/p_lodges_fox_hollow_lake.php




If this link correctly identifies the resort, then I would book these units in a second!  I've stayed in one similar (in one of the other lodges) and they are even a notch above the normal Stonebridge units... which we also like very much.

I had no idea these were available, on RCI or II.


----------



## libraria99 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.  We were taken for a drive last summer and went by these, and I thought that was thier name, but.....


----------



## schatterjee (Jan 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, I didn't have a chance to learn anything new while I was in the area.  But, I thank everyone for their information!


----------



## libraria99 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, JLB told me that what I saw in Stonebridge last summer are indeed the Lodges at Fox Hollow.  Look really nice.  He has other info on them, if you would post any questions on www.timeshareforums.com


----------

